# Vets



## emiliabird (May 18, 2009)

Hello there,
i am so sad my mice are unwell - Constance's back foot seems to be broken or just so sore she's not using it properly and Audrey had a lump come up on her side last night, hopefully just a blister from a bite and not a tumour  anyway, i have an appointment with the vet tomorrow, but i was just wondering if anyone can give me any idea what to expect - costs etc. I am not very confident in handling my mice because i worry about losing them, so i am hoping the vet will be better! 
Still sad.
Emily.


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

How did the vet appointment go? How are your mice doing? Hope they are doing better!


----------



## emiliabird (May 18, 2009)

Hello! Thank you!
It went really well. The vet was happy that the foot wasn't broken and that unless it was causing her distress it wasn't worth investigating further as there's not so much that can be done. I'm hoping it is just a sprain and will recover, although she's still limping, but the vet was happy she was bearing weight on it etc. wait and see. And Audrey's lump wasn't a tumour, just a bit of a swollen bruise and has gone down now! So a happy ending all round. 
The vet was great though, although even they have trouble examining such small and scampy creatures!! But she looked at both of them and it only cost me £10, and was worth it to put my mind at rest. And to have an excuse to take them on an outing.
xxx


----------

